# Salt lick BBQ sauce



## mcmelik (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a close recipe to the BBQ sauce that they use at the Salt Lick in Austin Texas?? My old boss was from there and that was his favorite BBQ joint in Austin. I have never been there but he used to order thier stuff to get a taste of home. Thier sauce in excellent and I would like to try and make something close to it.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 7, 2009)

I don't know the recipe but that sauce is also a favorite of my bro-in-law, who lives just outside Austin. He sent us a bottle but I never got a taste of it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have you tried doing a google search for the sauce? Maybe someone's posted a recipe that they've concocted.


----------



## kingudaroad (May 7, 2009)

Best thing to do is just buy it from the source so you can try to recreate or whatever.

http://www.saltlickbbq.com/Merchant2...ategory_Code=2

I bought some of their rub at the local store. Very salty!! But it is called the Salt Lick.


----------



## mcmelik (May 7, 2009)

I will have to give that a try


----------

